# pre-amplificador



## luis auquilla (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola como van hace poco tiempo me regalarion un parlate de carro pero pense en adaptarle para escuchar la musica de mi celular directamente pero la señal que recibe es muy baja porque lo que  amplifica el parlante es mucho menor a lo del parlante del celular quieisera un ciruito que amplifique la señal del celular hasta una que pueda recibir el amplificador que me regalaron para q sune mas volumen si me pueden ayudar gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

¿ O sea que tenés celular , amplificador y parlante ?

¿ Y querés preamplificar entre el celular y el amplificador ?


----------



## el indio (Jul 24, 2012)

No se entiende bien si lo que queres es amplificar la salida del celular para alimentar un parlante o para un amplificador, el parlante no amplifica, solo convierte los impulsos electrico en ondas sonoras, con mayor o menor eficiencia segun el rendimiento que posea, si lo que creo es que queres reproducir musica del celu lo que necesitas es un amplificador con salida adecuada para la impedancia del parlante (normalmente 4 u 8 Ohms), que tengas y acorde a la potencia que este pueda manejar (cuantos Watt), hay un monton de circuitos posteados y documentados para casi todas las opciones, solo hay que usar el buscador.
Saludos


----------



## luis auquilla (Jul 26, 2012)

exacto quiero un preamplificador entre el celular y el amplificador....
tengo este circuito pero no estoy seguro de si me vale me pueden ayudar...??
creen que este me sirva???


----------



## el indio (Jul 27, 2012)

Seguimos tirados de los pelos, eso no es un pre amplificador, eso es un amplificador, para conectar el telefono o un rep de mp3 a un amplificador no necesitas nada, ahora a ver si nos entendemos, vos tenes el parlante y el telefono y te falta lo del medio(amplificador), o tenes telefono, amplificador y parlante??


----------



## luis auquilla (Jul 30, 2012)

telefono y parlante(los dos tengo) de 8 ohmios por eso digo a ese circuito le pongo mi parlante de 8 ohmios y mando la señal desde mi celular...
me entineden ahora????
funcionara??


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2012)

Segun entiendo quieres conectar directamente tu celular a tu parlante no puedes hacer eso necesitas un apmplificador para que pueda alimentar al parlante con la señal proveniente del amplificador para recomendarte uno seria bueno que dieras las especificaciones de tu parlante 
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 30, 2012)

luis auquilla dijo:


> Hola como van hace poco tiempo me regalarion un parlate de carro pero pense en adaptarle para escuchar la musica de mi celular directamente pero la señal que recibe es muy baja porque lo que  amplifica el parlante es mucho menor a lo del parlante del celular quieisera un ciruito que amplifique la señal del celular hasta una que pueda recibir el amplificador que me regalaron para q sune mas volumen si me pueden ayudar gracias...



Sencillo busca uno de eso parlantes de computadora, le sacas la placa de adentro y wala... lo usas como pre-amplificador  

mismo te queda todo desde la perilla del volumen los cable de alimentacion de señal solo es cuention de que pienses un poco antes de lanzarte a armar algo que puedes sacar de otros lados


----------



## el indio (Jul 30, 2012)

Hora si Luis, lo que necesitas es un amplificador, no un pre, un amplificador de tantos watt como pueda soportar tu parlante, hay muchisimos en el foro, algunos muy sencillos  con un solo integrado y algunos componentes discretos, eso si, con un solo parlante tendras una salida mono, tendras que sumar los dos canales Izq y derecho de salida de tu telefono y aplicarlos en la entrada del amplificador, hay varios esquemas a partir del tda 2030 con placa de impreso para realizar, es cuestion de buscar nomas.
Saludos y exitos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2012)

luis auquilla dijo:


> Hola como van hace poco tiempo me regalarion *un parlate de carr*o pero pense en adaptarle para escuchar la musica de *mi celular*


 


luis auquilla dijo:


> *telefono y parlante*(los dos tengo) de 8 ohmios por eso digo a ese circuito le pongo mi parlante de 8 ohmios y mando la señal desde mi celular...
> me entieden ahora????
> funcionara??


 


luis auquilla dijo:


> exacto quiero un preamplificador entre *el celular* y *el amplificador*....


 
*luis auquilla* , por favor indicanos correctamente de que dispones y de que no , *mejor serían fotos *

****************************************************

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*


*11)* Antes de hacer una consulta piensa *Bien* que cosa quieres hacer: NO es correcto que enloquezcas al resto con cambios de ideas sobre la marcha.


----------



## luis auquilla (Jul 30, 2012)

mil disculpas al parecer no se hacerme entender la verdad no quise confundirlos...
esto es lo  que tengo el esquema que subí me sirve para poner entre el parlante y el celular??

mil disculpas por la confucion...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2012)

Armate el SIMPLE de aqui : 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/


----------



## luis auquilla (Jul 31, 2012)

que el que yo propuse no vale para este caso???


----------



## crimson (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola luis, es un poco pequeño, el LM386 no tira más de 1/2W, no va a mover bien el parlante de tu foto. Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2012)

Contestoporque en breve tengo que hacer algo con este mensaje, está en el Foro equivocado , tiene un título equivocado y es repetición.

*luis auquilla* , dependiendo de la experiencia que tengas , las ganas de aprender y el $$$ disponible para comprar los materiales , podrias armar ese :

Ver el archivo adjunto 76907

Es de poca potencia*- 1 Watt -*pero una linda experiencia para comenzar.

Tambien facil y barato y mucho mas "ruidoso" tenés el TDA2002 o TDA2003*- 5 Watts -* 



 
Y ya de mejor calidad es que te mencioné antes , el SENCILLO de aqui :​ 
Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs​


----------

